# Beat my quickscope.



## Ash (Apr 29, 2012)

haha


[video=youtube;ZPSx2t5LXRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPSx2t5LXRU[/video]


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 29, 2012)

OMG I'm can't stop laughing my ass off at your little face cam hahahahaha XD


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh my god your hat is awesome. I NEED!
edit: Wait, is that a hat, or a suit head?


----------



## Ash (Apr 29, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> OMG I'm can't stop laughing my ass off at your little face cam hahahahaha XD





Kluuvdar said:


> Oh my god your hat is awesome. I NEED!
> edit: Wait, is that a hat, or a suit head?



Haha it's just a hat. I'm usually wearing it when I stream with my cam 

heres another one with facecam barkhat 

[video=youtube;aZBTtkI8R_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZBTtkI8R_E[/video]


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 29, 2012)

If I used snipers then I would try to beat them, but I'm more the guy who sets up a machine gun and litters the area with bullets. Once I managed to kill an entire enemy team on halo 3 with one of the detachable turrets.
Also that halo quickscope was pretty awesome.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 29, 2012)

The first game I ever played won Halo 3 was a 1v1 against a 4 star general. I beat him 25-12, but he left right before the game ended haha.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 29, 2012)

sniper rifles are for pussies get up in their face with a knife you baby

or fly a jet into them


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

I need to get GOW3 =/


----------



## shteev (Apr 29, 2012)

mindblown.jpg


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 30, 2012)

I watched the first video five times, and I'm still trying to find the guy you shot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

Submit the video to toptenhalo reach on machinima.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 30, 2012)

Ash said:


> Haha it's just a hat. I'm usually wearing it when I stream with my cam
> 
> heres another one with facecam barkhat


If you think that's sick, you should've seen me go with sniper in GoW 1.
I was pretty much like this guy throwing off those mid-roll HS and jsut as accurate with scope
[video=youtube;--_MeNcW69E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--_MeNcW69E[/video]


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2012)

My reaction to these games.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't get it. Was it through the wall or is the video just too low quality to see anything?

Also, a video of a single shot is poor. For all we know, that was the only time you killed something from 100 similar shots. Do it 5 times in a row and then maybe it'll be brag-worthy.


----------



## BRN (Apr 30, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I don't get it. Was it through the wall or is the video just too low quality to see anything?
> 
> Also, a video of a single shot is poor. For all we know, that was the only time you killed something from 100 similar shots. Do it 5 times in a row and then maybe it'll be brag-worthy.


 
Ping. What he sees is <ping> milliseconds behind what's happening in the server, and the actions he does take <ping> milliseconds to happen. 

What's shown on the client screen is prediction, and it's slightly (a couple of thousandths of a second) out of sync with what's genuinely happening. He must have hit a window of opportunity literally less than a hundreth of a second in length.

ED:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread reminds me of this.

[yt]LTxO_pgMqys#t=282s[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

SIX said:


> ED:



I still see nothing there, though given the other shots visible I'm assuming there's someone behind there. I've never played that game so I don't even know if it's possible to wallbang someone. Furthermore, he was in mid-air at the time, which in most games would mean that a shot from a snipe rifle could land pretty much anywhere. Does OP fancy clearing up what the fuck actually happened?


----------



## BRN (Apr 30, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I still see nothing there, though given the other shots visible I'm assuming there's someone behind there. I've never played that game so I don't even know if it's possible to wallbang someone. Furthermore, he was in mid-air at the time, which in most games would mean that a shot from a snipe rifle could land pretty much anywhere. Does OP fancy clearing up what the fuck actually happened?



Halo's a game where a sniper shell goes down through the crosshairs no matter how you're moving, much like Source. He probably clipped the hitbox of someone who entered/was leaving the space of those crosshairs within a couple of a thousandsth of a second of firing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

That wasn't a quickscope, that was a lucky kill.
Machinima has a entire series of top ten halo kills/etc.
Here's one of the episodes-
[video=youtube;d8Dk5ha9C_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Dk5ha9C_Q&amp;feature=sh_e_se&amp;list=SL[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

SIX said:


> Halo's a game where a sniper shell goes down through the crosshairs no matter how you're moving, much like Source.


I take it you've never played CS:S then.



SIX said:


> He probably clipped the hitbox of someone who entered/was leaving the space of those crosshairs within a couple of a thousandsth of a second of firing.


But he's aiming at the wall the entire time. I can't see anywhere for someone to appear anywhere close to his crosshair. Though the video quality is so poor it's hard to make out the exact geometry. All I can think of is it's something like this.







CannonFodder said:


> That wasn't a quickscope, that was a lucky kill.
> Machinima has a entire series of top ten halo kills/etc.
> Here's one of the episodes-
> [video=youtube;d8Dk5ha9C_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Dk5ha9C_Q&feature=sh_e_se&list=SL[/video]



That was amazingly unimpressive.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread reminds me of this.
> 
> [yt]LTxO_pgMqys#t=282s[/yt]


All op needs is some ear rape of music playing absurdly loud and presto.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

I get the impression that things like the video CF posted are only impressive because it's being done on a console with console controls. Your sniper rifles get crosshairs even when unscoped? Preposterous!

Unless of course this is actually on a PC which is even worse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I get the impression that things like the video CF posted are only impressive because it's being done on a console with console controls. Your sniper rifles get crosshairs even when unscoped? Preposterous!
> Unless of course this is actually on a PC which is even worse.


Nah, I was just annoyed cause even by my standards this is a low content shitpost thread consisting of OP bragging about his "l33t skillz0rz".

Even I don't think making a thread with only four words constitutes enough content for a thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, I was just annoyed that OP has the generic gamer mindset when it comes to video games.  The last thing FaF needs is for one of the threads to decay into people posting videos of their "l33t ub3r skillz0rz".  The den is already a cesspool, I don't think we need another one.
> 
> Tl:dr; Even by my standards this is a low content shitpost thread.



I really have no idea how you interpreted my post to elicit this response.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I really have no idea how you interpreted my post to elicit this response.


I was aiming it more at OP.

I don't really care for the console wars or that crap.
Why  I don't give a crap about consoles vs. pc?  Game companies don't  actually give a crap about you.  They just want your  money and will do anything for a profit margin.  A prime example of this  is how halo 4 from what we have seen is trying to emulate COD.  Halo 4 is even coming out in november to try and compete with COD.

Why was 343 industries made?  Cause there's still a market for the halo franchise and they're willing to squeeze every last cent out until they've ran the franchise into the ground.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 30, 2012)

I fail to see the guy he shot. Even with the lag explanation I still fail to see the guy.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 30, 2012)

He's a sorcerer behind the trigger.


----------



## Ash (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guise. yeah sorry I never recorded the actual clip so I dont have an HD copy that could be made. but what probably happened was a mixture of lag and probably a ricochet 

I looked over and saw him move off his spawn on red flag. I zoomed in and as I shot it was either a delayed shot so it looked like it hit the wall, or it bounced from the corner and clipped his hit box in the head, which also was probably lag, so he was technically around the block when the head shot registered. 

Xbox live is tricky business with the different connections playing huge parts in kills. so its not a big deal. No need to get upset over a simple snipe ha hah.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 30, 2012)

Ash said:


> Hey guise. yeah sorry I never recorded the actual clip so I dont have an HD copy that could be made. but what probably happened was a mixture of lag and probably a ricochet
> 
> I looked over and saw him move off his spawn on red flag. I zoomed in and as I shot it was either a delayed shot so it looked like it hit the wall, or it bounced from the corner and clipped his hit box in the head, which also was probably lag, so he was technically around the block when the head shot registered.
> 
> Xbox live is tricky business with the different connections playing huge parts in kills. so its not a big deal. No need to get upset over a simple snipe ha hah.


I made a lag switch once. It was pretty fun until the update that stopped it, then it ended horribly in a private match on mw2.


----------

